# Upgrades for my SuperSix!! Tax refund here!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi guy's! Got my tax refund back and was wondering if I should do some upgrades to my bike? What would you guy's upgrade if you could?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

That's an easy answer. Sell the Super Six and get a Focus Izalco or an S-Works Tarmac SL3!!!

Seriously though, what are you trying to accomplish with the upgrades? I'm assuming you have a top tier group so there isn't much you could do there. You might want to get a set of really high end wheels.

If you want a really versatile wheel that's aero and light, you might want to look at a set of Enve wheesl with Alchemy hubs. If you want a light wheel but prefer an aluminum brake track you could get a set of Shimano 7850 C24-CL. There isn't much you could upgrade on a high end bike that will give you a commesurate return for the investment size.

On the other hand, if there's an aspect of fit that bothers you, invest money in resolving that concern. 

chl


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Honestly, I was close in getting the Focus Izalco but I got a steal on my Super Six. I've been doing some research on carbon clinchers from Williams wheels. The guy that makes then is about 45 minutes from where I live. 

Besides one of my team mates just put on a pair of their 58mm on his ride and loves them. And they look sweet on his Trek. I might just end up with some new tires!

Might go all carbon handle bars, stem and new seat post. We'll see.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Replace any worn out parts. Maybe treat yourself to some new clothing. Don't upgrade just for upgradings sake. Obviously lighter stiffer wheels won't hurt any bike. Other than thank maybe new cables and bar tape. Put a bit away as a stash for when something breaks.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

upgrade the wheels or save the cash. Its a 2011 ss for gods sake. At least wait till something brakes.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm not upgrading anything yet. Maybe new tires! Got some from a friend of mine on Saturday night. He gave me some Kenda tires. They had less then 50 miles on them. I'm not a big fan of Schwalbe after my experience with them. 

The originals that came with the bike just sucked. They were good at first and then started getting flats every other ride. All rear tire flats too. So I changed them out! Much happier with the new Kenda!


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

IMHO there are better carbon clinchers out there than the Williams and with a little searching you can find them. The Williams Wheels while backed by great customer service form what I've read are nothing more than imported carbon wheels branded by Williams. Some other examples of imported carbon clinchers can be found from Mercury Bikes and Neuvation. 

With a little shopping and patience you can find a good set of Reynolds, Easton, or even used Zipp wheels for $1,000 to $1,500. Under $1,000 for some Reynolds Assaults if your willing to try tubulars. Can you say Made In the USA? 

If your not looking to upgrade wheels I would recomend updating your riding kit (clothing) replacing anything older than 2 years depending on hours of use. 

Based on personal experience I can recomend the following products:
Specialized S-Works shoes; these are super comfortable, light weight, and easy to adjust on the fly with the Boa lacing. (I came from Sidi's) 

Specialized S-Works or Giro Atmos helmets: I had a S-Works helmet I loved the fit and feel, and the ventilation was excellent. Same goes for the Giro. 

If your not already riding in bib shorts, try them. They are the best for longer rides, due to superior fit. 

One last option is to stash your cash and wait for a pedal based power meter system. Rumor has it that Garmin will be releasing the Metrigear designed system this year.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd flip that stem and get some deep wheels.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

AvantDale said:


> I'd flip that stem and get some deep wheels.


I plan on flipping the stem and I might pull the trigger in April for new wheels. I only have over 1000 miles on the originals. I'm gonna save up my money for a deeper rim. I'm looking to keep things simple!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

what groupset do you have on your '11 SS?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> what groupset do you have on your '11 SS?


go away, skyliner.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> go away, skyliner.


Thank you ph0enix!! Lmao!!


----------

